# Safflower Seeds



## aslan1 (Jul 22, 2010)

Whats the difference between sunflower seeds and sufflower seeds? And just can somone tell me about this grain safflowe seeds. I never heard about it before.


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

Simply speaking, the seed of safflower is called safflower seed  while sunflower seed is actually the fruit of sunflower. Sunflower and safflower are completely different plants despite the similarity in the name


----------



## aslan1 (Jul 22, 2010)

sreeshs said:


> Simply speaking, the seed of safflower is called safflower seed  while sunflower seed is actually the fruit of sunflower. Sunflower and safflower are completely different plants despite the similarity in the name


What % of protein and fat does safflower seeds have?


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

Nutrition and Calories in Safflower Seeds 
Water content (grams per 100g) 6.41 
Calorie content of Food (kcals per 100g/3.5oz) 342 
Protein content (grams per 100g) 35.62 
Fat content (lipids) (grams per 100g) 2.39 
Ash content (grams per 100g) 6.85 
Carbohydrate content (grams per 100g) 48.73 
Dietary Fiber content (grams per 100g) N/A 
Sugar content (grams per 100g) N/A

Minerals Nutrition in Safflower Seeds 
Calcium (Ca) content (mg per 100g) 77 
Iron (Fe) content (mg per 100g) 4.86 
Magnesium (Mg) content (mg per 100g) 350 
Phosphorus (P) content (mg per 100g) 638 
Potassium (K) content (mg per 100g) 68 
Sodium (Na) content (mg per 100g) 3 
Zinc (Zn) content (mg per 100g) 5.01 
Copper (Cu) content (mg per 100g) 1.733 
Manganese (Mn) content (mg per 100g) 1.998 
Selenium (Se) content (µ per 100g) N/A 

Vitamins Nutrition in Safflower Seeds
Vitamin C (Ascorbic Acid) content (mg per 100g) 0 
Thiamin content (vitamin B-1) (mg per 100g) 1.153 
Riboflavin content (vitamin B-2) (mg per 100g) 0.412 
Niacin content (vitamin B-3) (mg per 100g) 2.265 
Pantothenic Acid content (vitamin B-5) (mg per 100g) 3.996 
Vitamin B-6 content (mg per 100g) 1.161 
Folate content (µg per 100g) 159 
Folic Acid content (µg per 100g) 0 
Food Folate content (µg per 100g) 159 
Folate content (DFE per 100g) 159 
Vitamin B-12 content (µg per 100g) 0 
Vitamin A content (µg per 100g) 49 
Vitamin A content (Int. Units, IU, per 100g) 2 
Retinol content (µg per 100g) 0 
Vitamin E (alpha-tocopherol) content (µg per 100g) N/A

http://www.calorie-counter.net/nuts-calories/safflower-seeds.htm


----------



## aslan1 (Jul 22, 2010)

Thank you sreesh!!!


----------



## ND Cooper (Mar 4, 2008)

And I let my pigeons eat in the neighbors field!


----------

